# Mushrooms for redbellies



## ExoticTonic (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently bought 4 Red's i have had them for 3 or 4 weeks now and they are about 2 1/2 inchs i have them in a 25 gallon tank but plan on upgrading to a larger tank soon. I have been feeding them mainly goldfish and fish flakes but have been trying other foods. So far i have tryed chicken, beef, goldfish, guppies, shrimp pellets, pinaple, mango,lettece, and i tried giving them cooked mushroom today i was wondering if feeding red's fungis is ok?? also i was looking for suggestions on what size tank i should use i have tanks up to 100 gallon around my house and would it be good to use a fluval 403 filter with charcol, and foam?? Anything would help im new to the Piranha world and i a m rely intrested in them. I just havent read anything about feeding piranhas musshrooms anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i havent heard of mushrooms, but who knows. mushrooms are very good for people, but i doubt my fish would eat them. you will find most people here feed white fish fillet/ shrimp/krill/pellets.
i would reccomend going with the biggest tank you have, the 100 gal.
its not necessary yet, but within six months, they will outgrow a lot of other tanks, and that 25 gallon is *way* too small. you could probably get away with a 55 gallon, but i think 75 at least for life is good. 
search around on the site, you will learn everything you need to know. and again, welcome!


----------



## ExoticTonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Im going to set up the 100 gal in a few days. Ill try the whitefish right now seeing as there ready to be feed i think i have a bag of fillets in the frezzer. Thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think it's nice that you're trying to vary their diet, but I'd totally skip the goldfish and beef.
What are you trying to do with all the radical stuff you're feeding them... is it some kind of experiment or something?

I'd stick mainly to a high-grade pellet, and vary it a little with some fish fillet and shrimp.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i thought you were talking about "shrooms" at first

no need to feed them mushroms

feed things like shrimp/prawn
haddock, talapia,scalops,cod, pollock, pelets (cichlid bio gold...)

at that size it is best to start them on pellets (or it is more difficult later)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would stay away from acidic foods such as pineapple.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Or at least feed them some psilocybin mushrooms so that they trip out a little...
If you do this, please provide video when they're peaking.


----------



## xZipVi3tBoii (Jan 17, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Or at least feed them some psilocybin mushrooms so that they trip out a little...
> If you do this, please provide video when they're peaking.


LOL thats halarious. if you do that... take some urself so you and ur piranhas can have a fun night together.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Or at least feed them some psilocybin mushrooms so that they trip out a little...
> If you do this, please provide video when they're peaking.


That's good stuff!


----------

